# Weird tab problem on DIY only



## Arky217 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a wheel mouse and to open a link in a new tab I have always clicked the wheel.
Just recently, the clicking the wheel has no effect on links on the DIY site for some reason. I have to resort to right clicking, then left click the"open 
link in new tab".
The wheel still works as usual, however, on all other sites that I visit.

(The wheel does work, however, on the ad links on DIY, just not on the DIY links)

Has anyone had this happen ?

Arky


----------



## Oliver126 (Dec 3, 2010)

I've been wondering the same.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

If you are using Firefox, it's an issue that came up when the site format was changed. The admins know about it and are supposedly working to get it fixed.


----------

